# Is this kit a good idea? Castelli Thermo suit



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Castelli Sanremo 2 Thermo Suit

A single one piece suit for cycling


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

Personally, I would rather have separate items so I could have more options ie. layer, adjust for temp etc. Just my two cents though. I've always liked Castelli stuff and it fits my body type well, so I'm sure it's a nice suit.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Seems like a terrible idea to me. Far too little flexibility in venting and adjustment. Not to mention the price. And the built in chamois, which means you have to wash the whole monstrous thing after every ride (I prefer chamoiless tights over regular shorts).

IMHO


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like a good idea if your cross training routine is comprised of road cycling and scuba diving.

Honestly, lots of cycling attire these days is more about fashion than function.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

IMO, no. I want separates to combine and layer as needed depending on conditions. For the 40-50 °F range, I like Castelli's Sorpasso bib tights. But I combine them with various layers on top to get a combination that fits conditions.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

"There's no bib straps to restrict your breathing"

maybe they didn't realize that bib straps perform a function and restricting breathing isn't it.

In addition to all the other reasons that's kind of stupid; having it all one piece decreases the chance of having a decent fit.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Are you Time Trialing in cold conditions? It's intended purpose is cold weather speedsuit.


----------



## LGD (Aug 14, 2009)

This winter was my third winter with my Thermosuit. I love it. Yes, separate pieces are more versatile and I would recommend having more options than just this, but for the days when the windfront jersey is the jersey of choice the Thermosuit is awesome. I pick whichever base layer is appropriate and go from there. I use this on road from upper 30's F to about mid 50's F, and off road low 30's to mid 40's. It is more comfortable than separates and, to answer the bib strap issue, having the entire jersey holding up the "bibs" is actually really nice. 

As mentioned, don't have it as your only piece of winter kit, but it is a very nice addition which is pretty versatile and comfortable.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

mikerp said:


> Are you Time Trialing in cold conditions? It's intended purpose is cold weather speedsuit.


That's what I thought... Aero. Warmer alternative to a regular skin suit.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, not a lot of fans of skinsuits here, I guess?
Speaking as a Castelli fanboy, I sometimes use their thermal CX skinsuit for winter MTB riding and it's awesome- although it's not a San Remo-type skinsuit.

The San Remo idea is actually pretty fantastic- having the one-piece sewn together from top notch separates, and includes rear pockets, unlike most skinsuits.It can be the best of both worlds- except for bathrooms stops.
The naysayers here have never tried one.
It took some real convincing of my teammates before any of them tried them, now they love the San Remos- I just wish there were more options.

That said, there's a time and a place for the "onesie", and I'm not sure this is it. For staters, I'm not sure how aero you need to be for what I assume is either training or JRA. Be aware that Castelli's thermal material is quite thick- this will be a very warm suit. Also the Progetto chamois is BIG. It's good as an endurance pad, if that's what you need- otherwise, it feels like a frickin' diaper!! Not sure how useful this would be for you, but maybe it depends on your local winter conditions. The Windstopper X-Lite material on the front is awesome though.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Is it made for cross racing in extremely cold weather?

Assos made something similar once. Basically it was an Airjack jacket and an Airblock tight joined together. Didn't catch on.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

kbwh said:


> Is it made for cross racing in extremely cold weather?
> 
> Assos made something similar once. Basically it was an Airjack jacket and an Airblock tight joined together. Didn't catch on.


Castelli has been making these for 3 years now, and have expanded from one option into several. I can't recall ever reading a bad review.
I'm going to go out on a limb and guess the Assos version probably cost the same as a down payment on a new Mercedes? :wink5:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Something along those lines I guess. Mercedeses were cheaper back then. Found pictures of the Assos Commander:

















I've got nothing bad to say about the Castelli Sanremo speedsuit line. It's not for everyone, but what is?


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

I just today tried the regular San Remo, just got in my new team kit, and though pricey it is absolutely amazing, and the fit of the large on me is very good, 6' 165# so kinda tall but slender, that said I think the Thermo version would not have nearly as much advantages as the regular version, I see in the add that this is the version that does have back pockets, so that is a plus in versatility. I love the Gabba LS jersey/jacket, I own more then one, and for Western WA in the fall through spring it is amazing, and I have a pair of the Supprosso bib knickers and they also are awesome, though with our more moderate weather they don't see tons of use, also right now you can get a much better deal on the separates of the Supprosso bib knicker or tight and a Gabba 2 LS then what the Thermo suit goes for, seen the Gabba recently at $140 or less and Supprosso knicker or tights at around $110-130 and you have less potential sizing difficulties compared to a thermo suit. These would work well in a really cold below freezing cross race, or really cold MT biking/ perhaps road ridding. Where I am at with cross season and with how warm you get even in somewhat cool temps and possible rain your better with a regular skin suit and base layer, or separates and layers. I like castelli stuff especially now after getting my team order in..but unless you live in the type of conditions this is made for...and actually ride in those conditions, it just will probably not see enough use to justify.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

As one of the skeptics who criticized this without any actual experience with it, let me acknowledge that everyone who has posted here who actually tried it (especially LGD, who has extensive experience with it) seems to like it. So I obviously don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

As winter is about done. I have decided to hold off till next cold season to get this kit or buy it on closeout. 

But more importantly why the hate to cycling onsies?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

JCavilia said:


> As one of the skeptics who criticized this without any actual experience with it, let me acknowledge that everyone who has posted here who actually tried it (especially LGD, who has extensive experience with it) seems to like it. So I obviously don't know what I'm talking about.


Ditto here. But, I still want my separates. I'll just bumble along as a happy idiot.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

The problem with full length, wind-proof one-piece cycling apparel like this is if you break wind with sufficient force the pressure has difficulty dispersing through the weave of the fabric. The flatus is left to makes its exit via the path of least resistance, i.e. the openings in the garment for your extremities, meaning that you run a not-inconsiderable risk of blowing apart your shoes, gloves, and (in extreme cases) helmet. The 2016 models actually have a pressure relief valve built into the seam of the left pant leg.



pittcanna said:


> Castelli Sanremo 2 Thermo Suit
> 
> A single one piece suit for cycling


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

pittcanna said:


> As winter is about done. I have decided to hold off till next cold season to get this kit or buy it on closeout.
> 
> But more importantly why the hate to cycling onsies?


Not really hate, just preference. And it's not just cycling, it's onesies generally. But I don't mind if you wear it ;-)


----------



## LGD (Aug 14, 2009)

Gregory Taylor said:


> The problem with full length, wind-proof one-piece cycling apparel like this is if you break wind with sufficient force the pressure has difficulty dispersing through the weave of the fabric. The flatus is left to makes its exit via the path of least resistance, i.e. the openings in the garment for your extremities, meaning that you run a not-inconsiderable risk of blowing apart your shoes, gloves, and (in extreme cases) helmet. The 2016 models actually have a pressure relief valve built into the seam of the left pant leg.


The problem with not reading is that you don't actually get the full picture... ;-)

The top is windproof, breathable fabric- the bottom half is the standard Sorpasso tights. No windproofing below the waist... And if you are blasting that much gas you should have a check up and reconsider your diet.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

pittcanna said:


> As winter is about done. I have decided to hold off till next cold season to get this kit or buy it on closeout.
> 
> But more importantly why the hate to cycling onsies?


No hate at all here... I'm a speed skater. Skin suits sans the maxi.


----------

